# Tigers are scary



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Nothing more frightening than a huge monster designed to kill other huge monsters. Watch how it carries this guy off like a toy!

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x26jfep_new-video-of-deadly-white-tiger-attack-in-delhi_news

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

what was that dummy doing in the tiger cage. darwin reward candiddate? scary for sure, but liberals got em beat.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Guess they run out of proper food for them !!


----------



## finstr (Jan 6, 2013)

kiyote said:


> what was that dummy doing in the tiger cage. darwin reward candiddate? scary for sure, but liberals got em beat.


I can totally see this video is the Lieberal utopia awaiting all of us unless we all stand together and just say NO!

That bearded pu$$y saying "Yeah that seems fair" needs a kick in the pants.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Second video was scarier than the first. Lord help us.

Hypothetical question:

If you were one of the spectators during the tiger attack, what would you have done to save the young student's life? And no, you don't have access to firearms, the tranquilizer gun or any weapon at all. Just you and your brain.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm sure there are lots of food carts around plus a few goats wandering around also which would have helped with the obvious hunger for distraction - never mind the zoo stache.


----------



## finstr (Jan 6, 2013)

I'd throw in my mother-in-law!


----------



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

Tigers are very good at being tigers, but people sometimes suck at being people.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

JTKillough said:


> Second video was scarier than the first. Lord help us.
> 
> Hypothetical question:
> If you were one of the spectators during the tiger attack, what would you have done to save the young student's life? And no, you don't have access to firearms, the tranquilizer gun or any weapon at all. Just you and your brain.


id've tossed the nearest liberal in the pit might not have saved him but I FIGURE ONLY A LIB WOULD Be stupid enough to get in a pit with a tiger so ... just an opportunity to kill two birds with one stone.

seriously though(as if I were kidding before) I would not have stood their just filming it. could have thrown something at the tiger. did anyone even do that?they were yelling and waving arms but how about throwing something, perhaps shoes ,boots,cell phones ,ect.....


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

It took 15 minutes before the tiger grabbed the student and dragged him off to be lunch. Fifteen minutes! Sure, they pelted the cat with stones and did a heap of yelling. But no one could pull the young lad up the wall, or throw in a shirt or jacket to distract the animal or even get help from someone in the zoo. Pathetic. But they all still had plenty time to video and post. Is this what society has made people, so uncaring that they video the mauling but do nothing? To gutless or self centered, to face our fears, to throw caution to the wind and save a life, or at least try. Now I understand, that there have been over 250,000 people in India killed by tigers since someone decided to keep track of such things, and now I know why. This would never happen in America, just cause that's the way we are raised. We all become kin when times get tough. And I guarantee, my cousin ain't gettin eaten by a damned cat. I'd a gone over that wall and I expect a lot of you would have followed. Hell, we'd have that bugger gutted, skinned and a taxidermist on the line, in fifteen minutes!


----------

